# Kodak and the "Shirley" Card Problem



## cgw (Apr 26, 2019)

Worth a look:

The Racial Bias Built Into Photography


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you. That_ is_ interesting.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 26, 2019)

As someone who has explored many a level of such issues, I find it rather disturbing 9and dare I say intentional) that there have been in the past year a slew of articles on "hidden raceism" found in nearly every level of society. 
having read this article, I will only comment on it this way. 

There is a red behind every bush.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Apr 26, 2019)

I doubt that an international companies would intentionally develop a product to scorn any ethnic group. They may adjust their product based on what sells best in a particular region, which could have an ethnic component.  The truth is they want to make money from all of them.

If one ever did develop a uniform standard for photographic color tones, It would not surprise me if the Scandinavians would complain they are too white and bleached out while the Greeks might complain they are too brownish .

Photography is chemistry or these day digital image manipulation. It can never satisfy everyone, simply because correct ethnic coloration is an individual opinion. What a person looks like in a photograph may be true-to-life but totally wrong in the eyes of the viewer.

How many times has any of us look at a photo and said, my hair, skin, eyes, shirt, blouse etc. does not look like that.  

Trying to blame others for a perceived errors in photographic  color intonation, is at best, tilting at windmills.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 5, 2019)

its called political correctness. plain and simple. Its been happening since the 1960s.


----------

